# My Glowrings!



## reefphilic (Nov 21, 2006)

My edc items must not be heavy or bulky. That's why I've designed and built my own "N" cell light. These titanium keyrings are what I've built a few months ago.












Thanks to Vaism's suggestion. I've never thought of using it as a pendent! And yes, it have been a great conversation topic in the nightspots! :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice! :goodjob: 
I have some Ti in the mail to attempt something simular, I guess you beat me to it...


----------



## photorob (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any chance of you making some more.


----------



## PB92 (Nov 21, 2006)

What Photorob said...........


----------



## reefphilic (Nov 21, 2006)

Bart, thanks for the compliment!

Photorob & PB92, I've some extra at the moment. Please check your pm.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 21, 2006)

Interested as well. Send email (from drop down menu under CPF name). Thanks.


----------



## InFlux (Nov 21, 2006)

Me too, me too!


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm confused, is there trit in the titanium, or a N cell powered led?


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> I'm confused, is there trit in the titanium, or a N cell powered led?



i think the small ones are trit powered, from the size comparison of the key ring i dont think theres any room in there to fit an N....

:goodjob: reefphilic, if your ever deciding to sell any....:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 21, 2006)

I think the n-cell light is unrelated...he was just saying that is an example of something he designed so that it wasn't heavy/bulky. 

These look really slick, btw...

JM-99


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 21, 2006)

Very very cool!
I like it! :goodjob:


----------



## Taylorf (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow that is really cool looking. Great job!


----------



## nemul (Nov 21, 2006)

thats cool whats the price? lol


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 21, 2006)

I've worn a similar type thing on my neck with glow poxy sort of in the shape of a dog tag... I just got a new idea for a new design too thanks to the thread! A cylinder like this, only with glowing rings all around it. Alternating between glow and non-glow!


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 21, 2006)

Put me down for a long one please! Those are cool!


----------



## flashlight (Nov 21, 2006)

One long & one short one for me please!


----------



## ScarabDrowner (Nov 21, 2006)

one long & one short for me too (depending on price, of course)


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful!

Would be very interested in one long and one short Ti "glowrod".

Best Regards,
Jan
Dubai


----------



## Sable (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow!

I never thought I'd say that about a keychain fob - but I love that long Ti "glowrod!" If you have any extra left by now (Ha!), please shoot me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## flashlight (Nov 22, 2006)

What length are the short & long tritium vials inside?


----------



## Glockstersharp (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm in for one short one and one long one. Thanks!:rock:


----------



## flashlight (Nov 22, 2006)

For those of you looking for tritium vials to fill these cool Ti holders, apart from vaism you can also try Merkava for the 3x23mm ones (will fit according to reefphilic) & taeagle for the 3x10mm ones.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Nov 22, 2006)

If you decide to make more, I'd be _IN_ for one long and one short.

Cliff


----------



## vaism (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful! Like i said... :laughing: Well done bro!


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 24, 2006)

In for one of the long ones for sure..lemme know where and how much to pay!


----------



## RadarGreg (Nov 24, 2006)

One long green for me and one long pink for my daughter. PayPal at the ready!


----------



## chellyc (Nov 24, 2006)

Fantastic. Too funny that we're all buying something that may not be for sale... Of course I hope that they are -- I'm in for at least one shorty.

Chelly


----------



## Ousanas (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in at least one of each as well, depending on price and when...


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their compliments....... Especially to Vaism for his help/suggestions, a very nice guy to deal with too! 

Vaism - Glad to know that you're very busy with your full time career. Business must be very good! :rock:  How about three of these   for you everyday?! 



After handing out a bunch of these to family as an early Christmas gift. The few pcs of extra have all been taken. I'll be meeting my machinist to have a few different designs/variations built for myself. At the same time, I can get a small batch built for folks that are interested. Please pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Radio (Dec 2, 2006)

I just read the whole thread and can not figure out how the vial goes in and out. The top with the ring looks solid. Is there a allan set screw on the bottom? Can't see or think of any other way. Just curious, Thanks!!!!!
Very nice BTW!


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 2, 2006)

If you come up with price ranges, I'd be interested to see those as well.


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## CPFMan (Dec 3, 2006)

I sure want to get one of those


----------



## J Smith (Dec 3, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Regentag (Dec 3, 2006)

Ooooooo. One of those sure would look pretty next to a TiN 

Cheers,


----------



## J Smith (Dec 4, 2006)

Pay Pal sent for two long ones.
Thanks


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Dec 10, 2006)

can anyone give me a status report of these please ?Thanks.


----------



## chellyc (Dec 10, 2006)

Chief, they can be ordered by PM'ing Reefphilic. I ordered a couple and expect to hear back when they are complete.

Chelly


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 10, 2006)

I also ordered two long ones last week,

hoping to hear something soon


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Dec 10, 2006)

I already ordered a couple a little over two weeks ago.I'm just trying to find out how much longer it'll be.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2006)

I have not heard anything sence the 4th.
Last I heard was they should ship about a week after I pay paled.
Hope they are on the way.


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone gotten theirs yet ?


----------



## Barefootone (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello reefphilic,
I really like your Ti Tritium EDC Goodie, especially the long style. If you get more made I would really like to buy one or two from you if possible. It is such a unique design and being made from Ti very kuhl. It would be so nice to carry every day in the pocket.
Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm curious as to how much these are costing... Looks like a great item!


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Dec 11, 2006)

My CC was charged on 11-23-06 and I haven't gotten a reply from the PM I sent.I'm considering filing a dispute with PP if I don't hear anything soon.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 11, 2006)

He said mine shipped on 12-05-2006. I guess it's taking a while since it's from Singapore?

JM-99


----------



## RadarGreg (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm still waiting on my two I ordered, but it is still a bit early to panic.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, what a mess I've created. Sorry, I was away for a while. Fortunately, a local member had alerted me to the situation over here. 

Chief-Yeah, your item had been sent. I'll be busy right now. Will return in a few hours time to post a more detailed update. Thanks!


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool,thanks for the update Reef.I apologize for my impatience,you just got me a little nervous there for a while.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi,

All of mine leftover rings had been sent(including a few reserved for myself). For those in the second batch. There'll be some delay. The machine shop that built those first few for me had originally promised to complete the second batch within a week of order. But for some unknown reason, the shop had folded up suddenly, leaving me stranded with payments from a few CPFers. 

In order to fullfill my promise to those members, I contacted another machine shop, but the price they quoted was more than thrice what I've paid previously! Since the price I've offered to CPFers is very near to my cost, I'll be suffering a substantial loss.

I've thought of offering refund to those members but it will not be fair to them as some of them have already paid for the GITD materials. Right now, I'm requesting/receiving quotations from a few places. I'll definitely get it done for those that had paid, even if it mean I've to suffer losses. But I'll need some time to get in touch with more shops and hopefully can find one that charge a lower price so as to reduce my loss or even better, to prevent any loss.

As for those interested and have not paid. I won't be accepting any more payment right now until I find a new machinist that charge a reasonable price. I'll post here if that happen.

*To summarise. Those who had paid will get their items sooner or later(within a month or two) even if I'm to suffer losses. Those that are interested but have not paid "will" get it if I managed to source for a place to machine it at the same/similar price as I've paid previously.*

I'll pm all who had paid to update them on the statues soon. 

Sorry for the unexpected delay and THANKS to everyone for their support!


----------



## RadarGreg (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone actually received their order yet? I've paid for mine, but have not received the promised email or PM on the status. Trying to PM reefphilic doesn't work as his inbox is full. This is starting to not look like such a good purchase...


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 18, 2006)

He told a few weeks ago that he had shipped mine, so I take him at his word that I have a set on its way to me. It is taking a while though. Hopefully, just slow mail.

JM-99


----------



## RadarGreg (Dec 18, 2006)

I did receive a PM from reef today, thank you, but have decided to not wait for the machinist to be found. I'm pulling out of the buy.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 19, 2006)

Chief-Yeah said:


> My CC was charged on 11-23-06 and I haven't gotten a reply from the PM I sent.I'm considering filing a dispute with PP if I don't hear anything soon.



Hey Chief, good to see you here too! :thumbsup:

Don't worry, I've known reefphilic for a long time & he's a stand up guy. Sometimes poop happens with factors beyond one's control. I'm in Singapore & I haven't got my glowrings yet either. IMHO I believe he'll stand by his words.


----------



## PB92 (Dec 19, 2006)

Reef, tried to PM you. Did you get my payment for one of each? TY.


----------



## sgtgeo (Jan 4, 2007)

Any updates


----------



## Secur1 (Jan 4, 2007)

If anyone knows the price for the small version as well as availability... please let me know


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 5, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> If anyone knows the price for the small version as well as availability... please let me know



I will leave the price to reefphilic to disclose as it may have changed, but as far as availability -- From a message earlier in the thread:


reefphilic said:


> Hi,
> 
> All of mine leftover rings had been sent(including a few reserved for myself). For those in the second batch. There'll be some delay. The machine shop that built those first few for me had originally promised to complete the second batch within a week of order. But for some unknown reason, the shop had folded up suddenly, leaving me stranded with payments from a few CPFers.
> 
> ...



JM-99


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 5, 2007)

I have found two more shops that are willing to take on the job but their price are both too high. Slightly lower, but still not low enough to prevent making a loss. 

I'll probably try for another two weeks after which I will give the job to whoever offer the lowest price.


Hi Jumpmaster, thanks for your post. Did you received yours?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 5, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> Hi Jumpmaster, thanks for your post. Did you received yours?



Howdy...not yet, but hoping soon. Sometimes the mail is slow here. I'm glad you sent it registered though...safer that way.

Thanks!

JM-99


----------



## flashlight (Jan 5, 2007)

I got mine & it's really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## J Smith (Jan 5, 2007)

Cool!
I hope to hear that mine is on the way soon.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jan 5, 2007)

Reef,

How much for a single small one shipped to Australia?

--neg


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 5, 2007)

They are not available at the moment. I'm still sourcing for a cheaper machine shop to mahine some more for me. The final price will depends on how low I can get the machining cost to. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok!!! Got mine and they are just fantastic. Exceptional quality!! These things are tiny, Folks -- smaller than you may think they are.  But they're great...they are very light and will disappear around your neck. Well -- save for the radioactive glow. 

Thanks, Reefphilic! Hope you are able to find a machine shop to do these for a reasonable price again soon for the other folks that would like them. I think you could even do them out of stainless and they wouldn't be too heavy at all.

JM-99


----------



## J Smith (Jan 13, 2007)

Any more word on these?

Thanks


----------



## xrayvision (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like three long Ti holders, if you decide to make more.


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 26, 2007)

I've shortlisted a new machine shop to do the tube. I planned to send them the raw material end of last week but I was down with a very bad infection. Can't do much except lying on the bed for almost one week. Will visit the shop early next week. More update then.


----------



## kwando (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet... i'll take one when you have more... pref in green


----------



## Secur1 (Jan 26, 2007)

If the price is reasonable i am more than interested to get 1x pink and 1x blue small one's


----------



## flashlight (Jan 26, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> I've shortlisted a new machine shop to do the tube. I planned to send them the raw material end of last week but I was down with a very bad infection. Can't do much except lying on the bed for almost one week. Will visit the shop early next week. More update then.



Get well soon & stay away from me!  'cos I've a bad cough & sore throat the past few days too. :green: Still looking forward to my other glowring.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> If the price is reasonable i am more than interested to get 1x pink and 1x blue small one's



He does not provide the actual Tritium tubes -- you'll need to source those and install them in the Ti holders that you'll receive from him.

JM-99


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 27, 2007)

put me down for 1 long one if you have an extra.


----------



## InFlux (Jan 27, 2007)

InFlux said:


> Me too, me too!



I'd like to get into the next run if possible  

I'd probably go for 1 long, 1 short


----------



## Red5 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm interrested in one of each if the price is right.


----------



## sgtgeo (Jan 30, 2007)

Man I can't wait,

I ordered forever ago,

Glad to hear a machine shop has been found

my bare trit tubes feel so naked without Ti armor


----------



## Regentag (Jan 30, 2007)

TiN TiN ... where are you?


----------



## flashlight (Jan 31, 2007)

I filled up the screw hole & other openings with Norland 61 so that I don't have to worry about the stainless screw rusting or coming lose & the tritium vial falling out. A bit messy & took nearly two weeks to complete the tedious process (did the screw hole first then one row at a time with some having to be redone  ) but now I can wear it in the shower.


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 31, 2007)

Are these still available and if so what are they going for?


----------



## Radio (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## PB92 (Jan 31, 2007)

Reef, hope ur feeling better. I tried to PM you but it was not accepted, says your mailbox is full. I need to update and modify my order, do yo have an email address? TY!


----------



## Secur1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jumpmaster said:


> He does not provide the actual Tritium tubes -- you'll need to source those and install them in the Ti holders that you'll receive from him.
> 
> JM-99



That sucks :/

Thanks for the heads up JM


----------



## sgtgeo (Feb 4, 2007)

Any updates?

starting to get slightly concerned


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks to all for their patience. The titanium rod was sent to the shop. I expect the machining to be completed within a month. 

To those that are interested and haven't paid. I will announce the revised pricing and start collecting payment only when they are completed. :wave:


----------



## Radio (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Reefphilic, I guess I can wait one more month


----------



## wacomme (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm interested in a glowring or two, too. Please let me know when you have them. Thanks.

Michael


----------



## sgtgeo (Feb 5, 2007)

WOW,

another month!!! guess i can wait too

keep us updated


----------



## J Smith (Feb 24, 2007)

Any updates on these?


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 24, 2007)

Machining had started. I should be able to get it in one to two weeks time!


----------



## J Smith (Feb 25, 2007)

Cool,remember I had two long ones.
Thanks


----------



## Cuso (Feb 25, 2007)

This looks nice... Put me down for 2 depending on price.


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 4, 2007)

sgtgeo said:


> Any updates?
> 
> starting to get slightly concerned




Another month has passed,

at this point I need a solid delivery date or a refund

Thank you


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 4, 2007)

The long ones had been completed. The short ones are being machined right now and will be completed this week. I will collect them when they are all ready.


----------



## Maro (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,
I sure want to get one of those depending on price.


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 5, 2007)

Sure! I've some extras. I'll pm those that have expressed interest later.


----------



## Neg2LED (Mar 5, 2007)

me would like small one depending on price....

--neg


----------



## Barefootone (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,
Can someone please tell me what is the best source for for buying the Tritium vials both long and short? I'm also wondering what the length is of the long and short Glowrings so I know what length Tritium vials I will need to get.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 5, 2007)

Barefootone : pm sent.

Pm sent to all who had expressed interest. Please pm me if I left out anyone. 

Meanwhile, I've sourced for some clear plastic tubings. One can use glow-in-the-dark powder or epoxy mix with the titanium holder.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 5, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> Meanwhile, I've sourced for some clear plastic tubings. One can use glow-in-the-dark powder or epoxy mix with the titanium holder.



Very cool...I would like a couple of the clear plastic tubings, please. Also interested in another couple of Ti holders if there are extras, depending on pricing.

Thanks!

JM-99


----------



## ScarabDrowner (Mar 5, 2007)

also interested in some of those tubes ^_^


----------



## Haz (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm interested in the Ti holders, can you tell me the length, and how much it is?
Thanks
Do i need to add the tubing into the Ti holder for the vials to fit?


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 6, 2007)

Jumpmaster, Haz -- pm sent!

The clear plastic tube will be included in all kit in this batch.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 6, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> Jumpmaster, Haz -- pm sent!
> 
> The clear plastic tube will be included in all kit in this batch.



Please include one for me too. Thanks!


----------



## Maro (Mar 6, 2007)

:thanks:


----------



## InFlux (Mar 6, 2007)

for one large.


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 7, 2007)

Maro, Influx ---- paypal received. Thanks!

Flashlight ------ Sure! You'll get those tubes too.  

I still have some extras. Please pm me if you're interested.


----------



## J Smith (Mar 7, 2007)

Guys,just want to say that these are a great deal.
I have one of Tom Anderson's micro pods and love it but it costs 99.00.
Can't wait to get my two.I am going to make a necklace out of one of them.


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 10, 2007)

Have they shipped yet?

Is there tracking numbers?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2007)

Reefphilic,

Sending a PM with shipping address change.


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 11, 2007)

J Smith - Thanks for the kind words.

sgtgeo - machining for both sizes are completed on Saturday. I'll be collecting them tomorrow. They will be shipped within these few days. I'll sent you the tracking number then. 

Monolith - Address updated. Thanks for updating me.


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, 

looking very foward to getting these

It's been so long my wife has forgotten about them lol

she'll be suprised


When you fill your orders let me know whats left, I may be interested in more


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 11, 2007)

still interested


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 14, 2007)

I've collected them on Monday. The machining is very nice. It is even better than my older ones. But the surface finishing is not up to my standard so I sent them all for centerless ground finishing. Hopefully no one mind the extra 3-4 days delay in exchange for an even better end product.  

Pumaman - No problem, yours had been reserved for you.

sgtgeo - Hope your wife love it when she get it. Just send me a pm if you decide to get more.


----------



## Enrico Fermi (Mar 17, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, centerless ground finishing had finally completed. I'll pick them up on Monday, pack them in the evening and sent them out on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Radio (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Reef!!!


----------



## luigi (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm interested PM sent.

Luigi


----------



## J Smith (Mar 17, 2007)

Great news,can't wait.
Thanks


----------



## moeman (Mar 17, 2007)

pm sent....


----------



## Maro (Mar 20, 2007)

Any updates on these?:drunk:


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Still waiting here too....
Payed full ammount and they should have been shipped yesterday....


----------



## Maro (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Reef,
Please tell me my tracking #.


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for late reply. I'm very busy at my day job these few weeks. I'm supposed to send out all the titanium holders on Wednesday but my leave had been cancelled due to the heavy workload in the office. I assure everyone that their items will be shipped on Saturday instead.  

For those that are worried. Here is pic I took of those rings two days ago before they were packed in envelopes. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 22, 2007)

looks great. what is the size of the tritium for the small tube? i would like to go ahead and get it ordered.
thanks!


----------



## luigi (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks great remember to send me the tracking # when you ship so I can hunt this little beauties down to Argentina.

Cheers!
Luigi


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 23, 2007)

I also would like the tracking number asap

Thank you
Geoff


----------



## Maro (Mar 24, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Reef any updates man ?
You said they would be shipped on Saturday... today is Sunday and still nothing.
I understand that life can get in the way some times and i know that you are not doing this for a living, but this was a business deal, I made the full payment 20 days ago in good faith, i got the tritium vial here, so i hope at least you ship them priority express to make up for all the lost time.


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 25, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> Reef any updates man ?
> You said they would be shipped on Saturday... today is Sunday and still nothing.
> I understand that life can get in the way some times and i know that you are not doing this for a living, but this was a business deal, I made the full payment 20 days ago in good faith, i got the tritium vial here, so i hope at least you ship them priority express to make up for all the lost time.



I ordered and paid for my two in DECEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luigi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi ReehPhil,

Can we get an update please ? No tracking number received yet and you said they were going to ship on Sunday.

thanks!
Luigi


----------



## Maro (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Maro (Mar 27, 2007)

delete


----------



## InFlux (Mar 27, 2007)

My Tritium Vials arrived today from Singapore


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 27, 2007)

InFlux said:


> My Tritium Vials arrived today from Singapore




lol my tritium vials have been in standby mode for months.

I'm not calling BS yet, but we're getting there


----------



## Radio (Mar 27, 2007)

There are people here that know reef in person and can vouch for him. He gave us the option of a refund very early on. He decide to make this second run and NOT charge more to the people that had already paid even though his costs rose considerably. I have no doubt these will arrive in no less than perfect condition and will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think that anyone here doubts the actual sale of Reef himself, otherwise we wouldn't have payed in advance.
Be that as it may, we still require some form of update, since he himself said that they would be posted on Saturday the 24rth....


----------



## chellyc (Mar 27, 2007)

Bravo Radio!

We need to have some faith here -- Reef said he would definitely post them on Saturday and it looks like he did since at least one person already received their order.

Yes, there was a wait but we knew about it up front and in the interim updates were provided at appropriate times.

Chelly


----------



## Maro (Mar 28, 2007)

I can wait, if he write a message here.


----------



## sgtgeo (Mar 28, 2007)

chellyc said:


> Bravo Radio!
> 
> We need to have some faith here -- Reef said he would definitely post them on Saturday and it looks like he did since at least one person already received their order.
> 
> ...



I thought that person said they had the vials? I took that to mean they had the tritium vial waiting to go in the titanium holder.

I'm not questioning anyone just don't like being kept in the dark


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

All the items had been shipped. I was out-stationed for the past four days. I asked my brother to help me get them shipped on Saturday before I flew off as I was rushing all over the place. Apparently he did not do so. So when i came back this morning, the first thing I did was to make the trip to the postal office. 

When I collected the items from the machine shop, I could have packed them and just send it off, then nobody will be upset about the delay. But I'm not satisfied with the result so I sent them all for centerless ground finishing. In fact, I sent them for two rounds because I'm still not satisfied after the first round. All these extra processes add additional cost but I go ahead with it because I want to make it as good as possible. Of course, all these extra steps and trips to and fro causes more delay. But I think it was worth it. I hope the rest agree with me.

I can understand those that have lost their patience. I'm sorry. That's exactly why I've stopped collecting any payment after the initial screw up. It was only when the replacement shop had been find and machining had almost completed then I started collecting payment again, not expecting the extra process.  

I would like to express my appreciation for all those that had faith in me, who speak up for me and to all those that waited patiently( or maybe impatiently  ), especially those that paid in Dec. As someone had mentioned, I've a day job and other commitments so I may not be able to check here daily and reply immediately. Also, kudos to Chellyc for offering to top up when he realised that the machining cost had gone up substantially. J Smith for giving me the option to cancel his order if I've to suffer loses. Finally, thanks to Jumpmaster for getting another pair after receiving his first. This is the best compliment for me!  

I've included extra plastic tube for everyone so that they can play around/try out the various glow-in-the-dark powder that they have. Installation instruction will be pmed to all involved and the tracking no. to those that have requested later today. Hope everyone like it when they receive it.

:wave:


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks reef!


----------



## Maro (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi reefphilic

OK, I wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 28, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## flashlight (Mar 29, 2007)

Got mine today! :thumbsup: reefphilic. I never doubted you & knew you'd come through in the end!  (if not I know where to find you! ) :laughing:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 29, 2007)

for 2 large titanium glowrings.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 29, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> Finally, thanks to Jumpmaster for getting another pair after receiving his first. This is the best compliment for me!



Awww...thanks, man...these things are definitely very cool! I have plans for all of them. One is residing on my keychain and has held up very, very well. I have a blue H3 in there right now and it looks great. I must order more H3 tubes when I get a chance...

Thanks again!

JM-99


----------



## chellyc (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Reef! I'd like two more small ones please. I'll PM you.

Chelly


----------



## Bogie (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok I read throu this and a few other theads that mention this item with no info on prices & whom to pay ?


----------



## daywalker (Mar 30, 2007)

for one long version!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 30, 2007)

Bogie said:


> Ok I read throu this and a few other theads that mention this item with no info on prices & whom to pay ?



You might try sending a PM to the OP (reefphilic)...have you tried that??

JM-99


----------



## Maro (Apr 1, 2007)

I got mine today!:goodjob: :thanks:


----------



## ryball (Apr 4, 2007)

1x small
1x large

Thanks, Reef!

-Ryan


----------



## ryball (Apr 4, 2007)

Oops,

PM sent.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 5, 2007)

Got mine today!! They are even cooler than the first set! He's right...the finish on these is very nice...can't wait to put some glow powder in one of the tubes...

Thanks, Reefphilic!

JM-99


----------



## InFlux (Apr 5, 2007)

I received mine! Excellent quality and design, thanks!!


----------



## J Smith (Apr 6, 2007)

Just got mine.
Very Very nice.
I will get a couple pics up after I flame color one of them.


----------



## Norm (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm fairly sure this info is in here somewhere but I can't find it at the moment, What size trit do I need for the long glow ring?
Norm


----------



## Radio (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## goldserve (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra 3mm x 10mm trit vial they want to sell me? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 6, 2007)

nice pics Radio!

Here are a few i have just done. reef's long on left, a custom polycarb 2-tube W/ blue and orange installed. It's lived on my keyring for about 9-12 months and looks surprisingly good. the rest should be clear.

somewhat realistic representation





Flash on, much like daylight. shows flaws that are visible only in the closest examination.







around 8 sec exposure. trits brighter than in real life, but just another comparison






Overall a BIG thumbs up on them. I would recommend green as the color of choice. others are really just too dim thru the small holes in my view. If there is another run, I hope the holes can be enlarged slightly, and maybe one that incorporates a larger size trit tube. not sure if larger trits are affordable and easily available. maybe get with bart and have him order some bright, large ones.:bow: :bow: :bow: 

I really like the idea of wearing it as a necklace, but the Draco has taken the spot there, and seems too useful to give up it's role. Mo money, Mo problems:lolsign: 

So whats the story on water and rust resistance? is the set screw steel and will rust? what if i put epoxy in before screwing it in and got lucky enough to seal it from water? any input or ideas appreciated, besides filling each individual hole with epoxy 

Thanks for the idea and motivation reef. keep it up!!!


----------



## flashlight (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pics Pumaman. Was the polycarb one originally clear? Looks 'frosted' now. Maybe some polishing would make it clear again?

I had suggested to reefphilic some time ago to have more holes to increase visibility. Unfortunately, his machinist was not up to par.  Perhaps if he does another round.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, Folks!

Ok...I used the tubes Reefphilic sent to fill with glow powder. I figured it would be less messy than an epoxy mixture. I used contour putty to seal the ends and it worked great. It's not as bright to me as tritium, but it's still very, very cool!

JM-99


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 7, 2007)

Glad that all who had received it so far like them.  

J Smith - I've flame colored one of mine. Looks nice IMO. Not too sure if my camera can get a good representation of it. I'll take a pic and post it when I'm free.

Norm - You can install a 3 X 22.5mm vial in the long holder.

Radio - Nice pics. Thanks!

Pumaman - The screw included is 316 Stainless steel. There is no such thing as rustproof stainless steel, but 316 is more resistance to rusting than 304 S/S and should be sufficient as far as fresh water is concerned. I was unable to source for any titanium set screw. But I did find some Ti bolt and modded it into a set screw but it was time consuming and relatively expensive so I did only two for myself.

IMHO, the number and size of the holes is sufficient for visibility in the dark. I've one with a pink trit( see pic on first page) which I think is the dimmest color and it is actually very visible in the dark. Of course when CPF is concern, the brighter, the better!  

Before I finalised on the design, I've did some simple ray tracing with different configurations(different hole diameters, different wall thickness, size of vials, number of rows of holes etc) to compare the effect/blind spot etc. After much consideration, I decided on this design which I think has a good compromise between brightness, looks, ease(cost) of machining, chances of being poked by sharp object, strength etc......

I've dropped, threw around mine on a few occasions and the vial inside survived. I've even stepped on one of my prototype purposely once and nothing happened except for some scratches. Of course, all these are not advisable if you're using tritium with the holder.

With a bigger holes, the brightness does increase and fewer holes can be drilled thus briing down the cost at the same time. The disadvantage is that if you install a trit vial in it, there is risk that it might be broken by foreign objects. With smaller holes. MANY holes have to be drilled but it is worth it as the risk is much lower unless you carry sharp objects in your pocket which is not advisable in the first place!  I do have one which I've enlarged the holes on my own but that one will only be used as a pendent instead of on my keychain so it dosen't matters.


flashlight - It's not that the machinist is not up to par. One concern is the cost involved. I do like your design but the long ring already has *38 holes*. Your design will almost double the number of holes to *74!* The machinist is already bitching about the 38 holes that he had to drill and debur and all these are done manually( Can you imagine how much time it take to do just one piece?) because the quantity is not large enough to justify the CNC route. I would say the machinist charge me a very reasonable price for all these which make this run possible at a very reasonable price. In fact, it was not he that offered me a reasonable price, it was me that bargained the price down to this VERY acceptable level. I knew because I have a few shops that quoted me *2 - 2.5* times what I'm charging! I almost shited on my pants when I received those quotations because I've promised to get the initial orders fulfilled at the same price. :mecry:  Hahaha.......


Jumpmaster - Hi, I haven't had the time to play with the GITD combo yet but will do so soon. What is the contour putty that you've used? I might try it out later when I'm free.


----------



## J Smith (Apr 7, 2007)

Heat colored.
Turned out nice.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 7, 2007)

RR665977091SG	ARRIVED	DUBLIN MAIL CENTRE DUBLIN 12	7/Apr/07 SINGAPORE

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO Hopefully it's gonna be here some time mid week


----------



## Norm (Apr 8, 2007)

:help:


reefphilic said:


> Norm - You can install a 3 X 22.5mm vial in the long holder.


Will #5 from this thread be OK https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137473 3 X 20mm or do I need to have the 3 X 22.5mm, if so who has then?
Norm


----------



## flashlight (Apr 8, 2007)

J Smith said:


> Heat colored.
> Turned out nice.



Nice. What did you use for the heat treatment?

reefphilic, thanks for your reply.


----------



## chellyc (Apr 8, 2007)

To those of you who already received one of Reef's small glowrings,

Can you tell me if Merkava's 2mm x 12mm trit vials would fit? Thanks!

Chelly


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 8, 2007)

> IMHO, the number and size of the holes is sufficient for visibility in the dark. I've one with a pink trit( see pic on first page) which I think is the dimmest color and it is actually very visible in the dark. Of course when CPF is concern, the brighter, the better!


 
not complaining reef, just like you said "brighter is better"

here is another pic, and you can definitly still see the other colors besides green. green is easier to see with some ambient light though.


----------



## J Smith (Apr 8, 2007)

I just finished increasing the hole size in mine to 5/64 in and there is a lot more light coming through.I could barely see the blue trit in the dark.Now it is very bright and the green is a beacon.


----------



## J Smith (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres a pic of my 2 with enlarged holes.
Had to redo the finish so the heat color is now gone.


----------



## stOneR81 (Apr 9, 2007)

1 long and 1 short keyring
Thanks for the quick reply Reef.


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 9, 2007)

I do not endorse modding them, jsmith inspired me. I will leave one stock, but the satin is fine for the keyring one.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t268/pumaman00/100_6484Large.jpg


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, Reefphilic!

The contour putty I used is basically a goop used in model-making. The particular type I used comes in a gray/white tube and is made by Testor's. I'm not sure if you all have it in S'pore...

Let me know how it goes!

JM-99


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Got them as well 

They are actually smaller than i thought, now i wish i had gonne for the bigger one :/
And i managed to break one of the tritium vials while installing it, i think it was just a tad too long and as i tightend the screw i heard a small popping noise... At least i was lucky i bought extras


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Apr 10, 2007)

Got mine yesterday - they look nice!

Thanks for getting these made!

-Brian


----------



## chellyc (Apr 11, 2007)

Just received mine. Definitely worth the wait and then some!!!

Chelly


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Jason if you ever decide to make another run of these, please consider going for a wider titanium cylinder, so we can fit larger tritium vilas 

Oh got an idea !

What if you made slits instead of holes ? Same diameter only running from where the first hole beggins down to where the last hole ends ?

Anyone can do this mod ?


----------



## flashlight (Apr 11, 2007)

Always the same old story - wanting bigger, better, brighter! :laughing:


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Always the same old story - wanting bigger, better, brighter! :laughing:



What kind of a flashoholic would i be if i didn't go by the rules you stated ?!!!


----------



## flashlight (Apr 12, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> What kind of a flashoholic would i be if i didn't go by the rules you stated ?!!!



Guilty as charged! :laughing:


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've found out, after breaking my second tritium vial :/ that the o-rings supplied don't provide enough shock absortion for the vial, so instead of the second o-ring i installed at both ends a small piece of styrofoam and it seems to be working fine


----------



## souptree (Apr 12, 2007)

Got mine today. Thanks, reef, these are very, very nice. Totally professional work, and very impressive for the price.


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 13, 2007)

J Smith - Thanks for the pics. I'm sure the actual thing looks better cause I done it. Personally, I liked the grayish/blackish/silverish(don't know what best to describe it!) color the best.  

flashlight - Simple, just heat it to red hot with a blow torch or your gas stove! Let it cool down to view the actual color, If you don't like it. Just heat it to a higher temperature and the color will slowly shift along the spectrum. Remember to clean/degrease it thoroughly before the heat treatment to have an "even", much better result.

Pumaman - Agree with you here. The greens never fail to amaze me with their sheer brightness! What size holes did you increased it to?

J Smith - Nice pic. But I think the enlarged holes need some deburring! :laughing: 

Jumpmaster - Hi, I'll try to get hold of some here. May not have the same brand but I'm sure the modeling/hobby shops here have something similar. Thanks!

Secur1 - I have the X2 glowring and I think it is too bulky especially when I already have so many things on my keyring that's why I designed it to be as small as possible without compromising on strenth. In fact, I came out with only the shorter version initially. It was Luxbright's suggestion to have a longer version because he prefer a longer one. All kits are send with the first o-ring already installed. Some kits come with extra o-ring(I didn't have enough to go around so not all of them have extra. Just randomly thrown in some). Did you unknowingly added one extra o-ring?

Meeshi_ma - You're welcome!  

chellyc,souptree - Thanks! Glad you like them!


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Isn't there supposed to be one o-ring at each end of the vial to cushion it ?
Either way i am happy with the green one, the red one is barely visible beying 2m so i will probably be getting another green tritium vial.


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 13, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be one o-ring at each end of the vial to cushion it ?
> Either way i am happy with the green one, the red one is barely visible beying 2m so i will probably be getting another green tritium vial.




You're right. There is suppose to be one o-ring on each end. The first one had been installed and you just need to install the other end's on your own.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 13, 2007)

Not to be pedantic, since your glow pendants are really cool, but I have yet to see a ring that glows, like the thread title advertizes.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm hoping mine show up soon. My h3 vials arrived yesterday, so seeing all the cool pictures has me


----------



## J Smith (Apr 14, 2007)

greenlight said:


> Not to be pedantic, since your glow pendants are really cool, but I have yet to see a ring that glows, like the thread title advertizes.


Post 158 has a good pic of the glow.Seems you must have a very good camera to get the pic.I have tried many times but my camera just will not get a good pic of it.


----------



## Norm (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work Reef, they look fantastic , 
do you have another long one please?
Norm


----------



## greenlight (Apr 16, 2007)

J Smith said:


> Post 158 has a good pic of the glow.Seems you must have a very good camera to get the pic.I have tried many times but my camera just will not get a good pic of it.



There are no glowing 'rings' in that post, either.


----------



## ryball (Apr 16, 2007)

Got mine. They are beautiful. Just need to source the trit's now.


----------



## Norm (Apr 16, 2007)

Another Long glow ring please Reef.
Norm


----------



## goldserve (Apr 16, 2007)

reef, just wondering if you sent my small and large one out...


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 17, 2007)

greenlight - I understand what you're thinking. When I first saw the original glowring, I've the same thought too! I guess the glowring originate from "glow" and "keyring" combined into a single word?! Maybe I should change my title to "My glowrod" or "My glowtube"!? :laughing: 

Codeman, goldserve - Yours had been sent more than a week ago. I guess it is not too far away.

Norm, ryball - Glad that you like it.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Recieved mine,

And i love it.



Makes me wish they were cheaper and i could afford lots of them. 



Regards,
Benny


----------



## sideman7 (Apr 17, 2007)

reefphilic said:


> Maybe I should change my title to "My glowrod"


Please don't...:lolsign:


----------



## goldserve (Apr 17, 2007)

Got mine! Thanks!


----------



## daywalker (Apr 17, 2007)

Received my glowring even faster than reefphilic mentioned via PM. Very nice work and thank you reefphilic.:rock:


----------



## Codeman (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine arrived today!

I'm using one of Merkava's 3mmx23mm h3 vials. It's a close fit. With an o-ring on each end, about half of the screw's last thread protrudes 1/32" or less. I'm afraid that I might break the vial if I try to tighten it any more. I've put a tiny dab of blue Loktite on the screw to hold it in nice and snug.

I'm quite happy!

Great packing job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Codeman (Apr 21, 2007)

Whoops! After receiving a PM from reef, I opened my glowring up, only to discover that I had put an extra o-ring on top of the one that was already installed. After taking out the extra o-ring, leaving one at each end of the H3 vial, I've got a perfect fit.

Now, I'm even happier.

Thanks for the PM, reef! :bow:


----------



## Norm (Apr 26, 2007)

Received thanks Reef. 
Norm


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 16, 2007)

Thought I would let folks know that the tiny bow shackle sold by Berkeley Point fits these very nicely.

This is the one...
http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/hardware/RF613S.html

No affiliation...just wanted to provide a good way to attach these to things. Split rings work fine also and that's what I used on my keychain.

JM-99


----------



## Pumaman (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the heads up

can you come up with pics of them together?

I still like mine and considered trying to get another coated by modamag w/altin, but after thinking about the total decided it was too much

thanks again reef!


----------



## reefphilic (May 17, 2007)

You're welcomed!


Thanks Jumpmaster! Didn't know that bow shackle came in such small size.  Time to get some soon.


For those that wanted to use a green trit for their short Ti holder and couldn
't find it, I noticed that the item no. 6 from Taeagle contain a 3X11mm vial. I've successfully extracted the vial and used it for my short rings. But you need to replace the screw with a shorter one to make up for the longer vial.

Cheers!


----------



## jemab (May 17, 2007)

So reef,
What size screw is it?


----------



## reefphilic (May 17, 2007)

You can use M4 X 4 or M4 X 3 set screws.


----------



## Pwallwin (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Reef,

Just wondering if you have any of these left? I'm looking for a small Ti.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## PB92 (Feb 1, 2009)

Reef, anymore coming out??


----------



## DM51 (Feb 2, 2009)

The OP hasn't been logged in for 1 year. I'll close this thread for now, and he can PM me to re-open it if he wishes. If it is re-opened for sales, it will need to be moved to B/S/T.


----------

